# The "Yough"



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
Its been awhile since I've posted, but can anyone help me out with some info on fishing the Yough? Me and a friend are looking to possibly head down there. Does it fish decent all year? Where should we go?(not your hole). Is there any flyshops in the area? PM's are welcome.Thanks for any help! S.F.


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

I believe you're talking about the Yough in Western MD. I've fished this many times. You can get some pretty good maps online showing the access points. You can fish it in the town of Friendsville, which is where they stock (so I've been told). Your best bet is to look on web pages to find a map. You should be able to find something. Springcreekoutfitters.com is a great site for hatch info, flow, etc. This is a Class V whitewater river, so be sure to check the flows prior to going. They release on Mondays and Friday's and you should be able to find the number on the Maryland DNR website to call in order to avoid being caught in a rising river. I've fished it year-round and caught plenty of fish. Look up Streams and Dreams, which is on the Yough, there is a public parking lot across the street from this B&B and you can take a path to the river from there. There's more maps, etc. posted at this site. hope this helps. Should be good dry fishing right now, but a dark green/black cone head wooly bugger is normally all you'll need. Keep off the private property though...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for the info! im thinking of the Youghiogheny River in PA. but heck looks like ill look into going there to!!! Thanks!!


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

I always forget that it runs from PA. There's a ton of great access points in Maryland and dries should be fantastic right now. If not terrestrials, I'd suggest a 16 or 18 royal coachman dry/royal wulff. I'll be out there this weekend fishing it near Oakland, MD. It really is a beautiful stream below the Deep Creek dam and the flow and temperature stay pretty much perfect during the summer months (with the exception of whitewater releases), as they release water from the bottom of Deep Creek Lake with the trout in mind. You can get some whoppers out of there. My dad and brother have pulled trout approaching 28" out of there on a number of occassions. Good luck to you whereever you make it in


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

I fished it near Connellsville during opening weekend and the weekend after that and didnt have much luck. Only seen a few people along the way catch fish but the scenery was great. I made a trip up about an hour from connelsville where they have the trophy brown section and i believe it was off of ransack road or something like that. you may be able to find it on a map. had a blast there. here is an article talking about browns in the yough.

http://www.post-gazette.com/sports/outdoors/20031005weisberg1005p3.asp

hope this helps



Steelhead Fever said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Its been awhile since I've posted, but can anyone help me out with some info on fishing the Yough? Me and a friend are looking to possibly head down there. Does it fish decent all year? Where should we go?(not your hole). Is there any flyshops in the area? PM's are welcome.Thanks for any help! S.F.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

i believe it was off of ransack road or something like that.

I'm not sure if it's road or hollow but the first name is Ramcat


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

yeah im more of a visual person than a name person lol. but there is some good brown trout fishing there. but it still doesnt beat a big 30 inch chrome steelie just in from the lake



davef said:


> i believe it was off of ransack road or something like that.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's road or hollow but the first name is Ramcat


----------

